# Saltwater rocks in a freshwater aquarium



## Lex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

I got some rocks recently from a rocky beach and was thinking about putting 1 or 2 of the nicer ones in my aquarium.

Does the fact they have been in salt water make them not advisable to use in a freshwater aquarium?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Exactly what type of rocks are they? I wouldn't use them as it will most likely raise your ph. If you're keeping cichlids that might not be such a bad thing but if it was me (and it's not) I wouldn't do it.


----------



## NickJonasLover (Jan 5, 2009)

if you got them from the beach it would not be good to put it into your tank because it could give off the wrong kind of minerals


----------



## Lex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

ok thanks...

I got 4 large gold fish and they are doing well after a long journey after moving house so I want to keep it that way...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Limestone? Live rocks? Most rocks have live microorganisms in them. Your ammonia will increase if they die from the wrong specific gravity. Your goldfish do not require rocks in their tanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

How many gallons is your tank??


----------



## thespiff (Nov 12, 2007)

Haha kymmie you know that whatever his answer is it will be too small for 4 large goldfish


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know, I know. I was hoping to hear that he had 36 gl per goldfish...:|


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

depends on the rock type ,any non-porus rock types can be well scrubbed and used eg granite,slate,quartz,flint,basalt
avoid linestone,chalk,coral,mudstone etc


----------



## Lex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

its a 30litre tank...

I suppose when I mean large goldfish, they are all about 4-5" long

And when am mean rocks, they are actually stones...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Uh oh...those fish are going to be much, much too large for that size of a tank.


----------



## Lex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Uh oh...those fish are going to be much, much too large for that size of a tank.


 I honestly think they are already....I got the tank from my mum who died recently so its a bit sentimental. She has had them for years so I wanted to keep it the same for her.

Any ideas what I should do? I don't want to split them up but I really don't have the space to get a bigger tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would say so, you have them in a 8 gallon tank and not to mention goldfish are messy as it is.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lex Luthor said:


> I honestly think they are already....I got the tank from my mum who died recently so its a bit sentimental. She has had them for years so I wanted to keep it the same for her.
> 
> Any ideas what I should do? I don't want to split them up but I really don't have the space to get a bigger tank?


Sorry to hear about your mum. I can relate to the sentimental factor and how you must feel. An 8gl with four fish at 4" a piece? Your mum must have been cleaning that tank every single day in order to keep those fish alive. Humm..what to do...with no room for a larger tank it seems there are no other *healthy* options other than rehoming them. :|
If you lived close to me I'd offer to take them and they could live in my outdoor pond...


----------



## Lex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

I've just measured the tank and it holds 27 litres of water.
The 4 fish are roughly all about the same size and that is 4" from nose to tail tip, so body size they are about 3" long.

I've had them about 3 weeks now and I have yet to clean the tank....!!!????

I remember as kids the gold fish we had used to dirty the tank a lot, but I am really surprised that the water is still very clear after 3 weeks. There is no signs of any waste at the bottom and I have left it clear from stones so I could check it.

I can only imagine the filter unit is doing a really good job and taking all the crap out of the water....

I plan to empty about 8 litres out of it at the weekend and top it back up but honestly I thought it would be worse than this....

My sister told me my mam used to clean it fully every week...was she over doing it?


----------

